# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Атаки на форум.

## anton_dr

С вечера 03.08 наш ресурс подвергся ДДос атаке.
На сейчас работоспособность восстановлена, но мы не исключаем возможности, что это повторится. Так что сильно не пугайтесь  :Smiley: 
В течении следующей недели нами будет проведена работа по недопущению таких ситуаций в дальнейшем. В связи с чем также возможны временные перебои.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги! В течение почти двух суток форум находится под DDoS - атакой. Хостер принимает требуемые меры по нейтрализации атаки. Просьба относиться с пониманием к возможным отказам в обслуживании.

----------


## Geser

Боятся, значит  :Smiley:

----------


## Палыч

одно из двух (ИМХО):
-- либо мы уже кому-то хорошенько соли на хвост насыпали,
-- либо готовят какую-то операцию и боятся, что работа нашего форума не даст осуществить её в полном размере.

----------


## DoSTR

> суток форум находится под DDoS - атакой.


Это давно следовало ожидать :Smiley: 

Сейчас форум очень притормаживает

М.б. в правилах дать прямую ссылку на форум Касперского:
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=23473

Мне так кажется или форум Касперского тоже иногда тормозит?

----------


## MiStr

> Мне так кажется или форум Касперского тоже иногда тормозит?


К сожалению, не кажется  :Sad: . На форуме Касперского проблема с железом, которое не справляется с нагрузкой и постоянно берёт тайм-аут для отдыха. Проблема давно известна, администраторы обещают её исправить до конца года.

----------


## ISO

> С вечера 03.08 наш ресурс подвергся ДДос атаке.
> На сейчас работоспособность восстановлена, но мы не исключаем возможности, что это повторится. Так что сильно не пугайтесь 
> В течении следующей недели нами будет проведена работа по недопущению таких ситуаций в дальнейшем. В связи с чем также возможны временные перебои.


Да, пару дней было очень тяжеловато зайти на форум. Откуда атакуют то? Китайцы наступают, али русичи свирепствуют?

----------


## Geser

Действительно. Можно чуть больше информации о проишодящем?

----------


## Surfer

Одно ясно - сволочи  :Smiley: ))

Надо давить всех спамеров, ботнеты, вирусы и тд  :Smiley:

----------


## Muffler

> Откуда атакуют то?


Насколько я знаю, атакуют с разных IP - скорее всего ботнет...

Сейчас идет работа по поиску нового, более надежного хостера.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Любопытное наблюдение - я периодически измерял отклик форума, сейчас почти нормализовалось. Пинги по прежнему с большим временем отклика, порядка 250 мс, но сайт стал реагировать нормально

----------


## NickGolovko

На данный конкретный момент ситуация в норме, наблюдаем. Возможно, до пользователей все же добрался детект зловреда  :Smiley:  Параллельно мы находимся в поиске более компетентного хостера. Хочется пожелать успеха самим себе.  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Атака шла (идет) с ботнета - хостер закрывал одни IP - шла с других. Хостер, по его уверениям, поставил специальные
моды для защиты ресурса, однако моды являются неэффективными. Так же говорят, что "оттюнили" апач и iptables. Не помогало. 
Сейчас видимо, атака пошла на убыль.
Хостинг мы поменяем, сейчас в поисках того, кто может предоставить адекватную защиту.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> что "оттюнили" апач и iptables.


Плохо "оттюнили", хотя если бы они его настроили, всё было бы ок, но так как они его "оттюнили", то тогда всё ясно...

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Сейчас форум очень притормаживает


Угу. Работать практически невозможно. :Sad:

----------


## Kuzz

> Так же говорят, что "оттюнили" ... iptables.


Это вроде как поставили "вероятностное" правило, которое отбрасывает 60% пакетов?

----------


## Muffler

Это виртуальный сервер - на нём нет таких возможностей как на настоящем...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Плюс если у кого есть желание и опыт, я думаю, флаг вам в руки...
Потому как сначало, хостер вообще ничего делать нехотел.

----------


## anton_dr

Про желание и возможность. У кого есть опыт настройки апача под наши задачи?

----------


## AndreyKa

Насколько я понимаю, никакие настройки Web сервера не спасут от массированной DDoS атаки. Успешно противостоять атаке можно только сменив хостера, на такого у которого есть аппаратная защита от таких атак.

----------


## NickGolovko

Сейчас я направил хостеру еще одно предложение - по ограничению количества соединений с одного IP. Мы еще не теряем надежды на благополучный исход ситуации, но некоторые площадки для возможного переезда уже намечены.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

А когда они это попробуют ? Просто у меня вдруг в 15:20 форум стал открываться шустро, как обычно ...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NickGolovko

Пока еще не ответили. Я уже ничего не обещаю, дабы не сглазить.  :Smiley:  Скорее всего, как и в прошлые разы, нагрузка упала после временного закрытия порта 80. Я иногда прошу хостера это сделать, чтобы иметь нормальный доступ к панелям управления.

----------


## Geser

Там же есть типа стенка

----------


## NickGolovko

Там - где? В панелях управления? Не находил  :Smiley:  Плохо искал?  :Smiley:

----------


## DoSTR

Интересно чем Вызваны перерывы в атаке, работают по расписанию :Huh:

----------


## Geser

> Там - где? В панелях управления? Не находил  Плохо искал?


Панелей управления 3 штуки. В самой основной есть.

----------


## radioelectron

Я вот не пойму, причем тут хостер. И почему вы называете его некомпетентным. Это же ДОС-атака. Она идет с постоянно меняющихся айпи. Никакие настройки апача и защиты от атаки такого типа не спасут. Это все равно что куча народу одновременно открывает сайт virusinfo.info. Ну поменяете вы хостера - и что? Сменится только айпишник, на который хакеры переведут свои усилия.

----------


## NickGolovko

Хостер имеет возможности противодействовать атакам. Если изо всех этих возможностей он выбирает отключение виртуалки, значит, он некомпетентен в этом вопросе.

----------


## AndreyKa

> Интересно чем Вызваны перерывы в атаке, работают по расписанию


Можно предположить, что нас досил не хозяин ботнета, а кто-то сделал заказ, на сколько оплатили, столько и досили. Видимо, тот кому мы не нравимся, не такой уж и могучий.



> Я вот не пойму, причем тут хостер. И почему вы называете его некомпетентным.


Хостер действительно не виноват. Почитал бегло его сайт, нигде не сказано, что будет защита от DDoS. А стоит она наверное не дешево.  :Sad:

----------


## SDA

Любопытно, сколько стоит 1 день  (досили, где-то дня 4) ДОС-атаки такого уровня (хотя бы примерно), тогда приблизительно можно сказать об уровне заказчика.

----------


## Geser

Форум это достаточно тяжелый скрипт. Завалить его не сложно. Достаточно ботнета из сотни компьютеров. Думаю имея сотню доллоров купить недетектящегося троянчика и закинуть его в осла с названием кряк для нортон 2008 и всех делов

----------


## Bratez

http://forum.kaspersky.com/
Уже полчаса:
*504 Gateway Time-out*
Неужели тоже DDoS?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Однако уже работает!

----------


## NickGolovko

Нет, просто на форуме ЛК 50 тысяч пользователей. Железо не справляется иногда.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> одно из двух (ИМХО):
> -- либо мы уже кому-то хорошенько соли на хвост насыпали,
> -- либо готовят какую-то операцию и боятся, что работа нашего форума не даст осуществить её в полном размере.


Думаю что Палыч прав!




> Сейчас я направил хостеру еще одно предложение - по ограничению количества соединений с одного IP. Мы еще не теряем надежды на благополучный исход ситуации, но некоторые площадки для возможного переезда уже намечены.


Поддерживаю! Если хостер не справляется со своими обязаннастями или не в полном объеме менять его нужно, на более надежного. Считаю что наш форум ни когда не должен тухнуть и быть максимально возможно защищен от подобного... народу то много просит помощи... если подобное будет продолжатся то люди не получат помощи во время и многие бесценные данные могут потерятся...

----------


## MedvedD

Купить бот-сеть не так сложно на самом деле. А заваливают не по случайному принципу, а потому что автору какого-нибудь трояна попортили жизнь, вот и срывает зло. Тот же автор Пинча наверняка имеет достаточно денег..

----------


## Макcим

> Тот же автор Пинча наверняка имеет достаточно денег..


А смысл тратить их на нас?  :Smiley:  Как правило клиенты после его детища всё равно теряют пароли, помочь удаётся очень не многим.

----------


## Geser

Опять ДДОС?

----------


## AndreyKa

Раньше при ДДОС атаке сайт пинговался, в этот раз - нет. Скорее, проблемы у хостера.

----------


## maXmo

И что, кто-то предоставляет эффективную защиту от ддоса?

----------


## anton_dr

Из хостеров - нет. Есть специализированные конторы.
Насколько эффективную, не удалось узнать самим, но предоставляют.

----------


## Макcим

Только у меня сегодня форум тормозит?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Видимо, да.
По ощущениям - работает как обычно.

----------


## Numb

> Только у меня сегодня форум тормозит?


Не только. У меня тоже всю вторую половину дня куда как медленнее открывается.

----------


## NickGolovko

Показатель трафика в принципе обычный, так что, скорее всего, дело не в нас.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

у меня нормально работает во всяком случае вчера и сегодня

----------

